

Elementary OS Luna Beta 1 Released - vacipr
http://elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-1-released

======
frugalfirbolg
Since I haven't found a roadmap or mission statement on their site, would it
be correct to summarize Elementary OS as an attempt to simply user interfaces
and application development?

I laughed when I read the "Minimal Documentation" guideline in their design
philosophy. Yes, aiming to make an application intuitive is great, but I first
thought of how many developers achieve the Minimal Documentation goal in
another sense.

It looks like they have put a lot of work into applications that meet their
design goals, instead of rolling just another distro remix with the same old
repositories, although it is listed as Ubuntu based on DistroWatch.

In case anyone else wants to look at their forum, it's at
<http://elementaryforums.org/> For such a UX focused project I find it
unfortunate that they don't have a link to it on their support page and their
answer service is listed as down from the home page even though I was able to
reach it through Google.

~~~
Spittie
They want to offer a stable, good locking, free (as in freedom) and well
integrated operative system. To get this, they have written their HIGs (i
guess this is what you could call "simplify user interfaces") and their own
framework Granite ("simplify application development"). The closest thing you
can find to a roadmap is their blueprints page on Launchpad
(<https://blueprints.launchpad.net/elementaryos>)

This forum is not the official forum, since Elementary doesn't have one. While
some devs browse it, they mostly use irc and mailing lists.

They took down the answer service because it was dedicated to Elementary OS
Jupiter, and they've stopped to support it some time ago
(<http://elementaryos.org/journal/farewell-jupiter>). They're probably going
to bring it up again soon, but if i recall right they wanted first to do a
refresh of their whole site.

~~~
frugalfirbolg
Thanks for the info. I can see why devs wouldn't want to discuss everything on
the same forum as the help / support topics, and I assume the mailing list is
easy to subscribe to.

That blueprints link is pretty useful for taking a quick glance at what
they're currently hacking on. Something longer term might be helpful for
recruiting folks that don't want to lurk on the mailing list and irc just to
figure out if there are interesting bits for them to contribute on.

------
mnicole
A little OT: Where would a designer be able to find early-stage OS projects
where the UI has yet to be fully realized? It's been a dream of mine for
awhile to work on such a project but I don't know where to look or who/what is
worth working with.

~~~
cassidyjames
<http://elementaryos.deviantart.com/gallery/>

~~~
mnicole
Hi Cassidy, are you a contributor to Elementary? I'm not a big fan of the
current direction, that's why I was asking for projects that have yet to get
off of the ground much.

